# Frage zum Kondensator



## kasal (10. Januar 2007)

Hallo Feunde!

ich bin ja noch in der Elektroniker-Gemeinde sehr neu und hätte da mal ein paar Fragen zu nem Kondensator.
Habe da auch schon in der Wikipedia nachgelesen, hab aber nix passendes gefunden.
- ich habe zum Beispiel nen Kondensator, da steht 16V drauf und ich hab ne Spannungsquelle mit 3V, heisst das das der Transistor maximal mit 16V belastet werden kann, also in dem Fall nur 3V hat? oder wandelt er das irgendwie um?
- Kann man das umrechnen wie lange z.B. ein Kodensator mit 220 Mikrofarad eine Led zum leuchten bringt die bei 2,4V 20mA zieht? Gibt es da Formeln?

Vielen dank schon mal!  


lg,
kasal


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (10. Januar 2007)

Moin!
Die 16Volt auf deinem Kondensator nennen sich Spannungsfestigkeit. Wenn dein Kondensator mit mehr als 16 V belastet wird, kann er kaputt gehen. Er kann natürlich mit weniger belastet werden, dementsprechend kleiner ist dann auch die Ladung die er trägt...

Was deine zweite Frage angeht.. da hab ich keine Ahnung 

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## kasal (11. Januar 2007)

Hallo Freunde!

Danke für deine antwort, hat mir sehr geholfen. Werde jetzt auch gleich mal experimentieren.  

Kriegt man das irgendwie raus inwiefern da die Kapizität drunter leidet wenn ich ihn nur mit 3V betreibe? vllt. eine Formel oder so?

Achja, die 2. Frage besteht natürlich auch noch:
- Kann man das umrechnen wie lange z.B. ein Kodensator mit 220 Mikrofarad eine Led zum leuchten bringt die bei 2,4V 20mA zieht? Gibt es da Formeln?


lg,
kasal


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (11. Januar 2007)

Moin!
Die Kapazität eines Kondensators ist immer gleich, egal mit wieviel Spannung du ihn belegst. Was sich ändert ist die *Ladung, *die der Kondensator trägt. Die kannst du folgendermaßen berechnen:
Q = C * U , wobei Q = Ladung, C = Kapazität, und U = Spannung

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## hela (11. Januar 2007)

kasal hat gesagt.:


> ... Kann man das umrechnen wie lange z.B. ein Kodensator mit 220 Mikrofarad eine Led zum leuchten bringt die bei 2,4V 20mA zieht? ...


Nein, aber man kann es ausrechnen.

Du müsstest allerdings wissen, bei welchem Minimalstrom Imin deine LED gerade noch leuchtet. Den Widerstand R zur Strombegrenzung dimensionierst du am besten so, dass bei maximaler Kondensatorspannung UC gerade (und nicht mehr als) 20mA durch die Leuchtdiode fließen. Die Flussspannung UF der LED entnimmst du am besten der Tabelle auf dieser Seite.

Damit kannst du die Zeit ausrechnen, wie lange die Kondensatorladung ungefähr die LED leuchten lässt:
       t = R*C * ln((UC-UF)/(R*Imin))


----------

